# Wound Care/Dressing change Help with CPT



## Hopp (Jun 19, 2013)

HI Everyone!   Just wondering if anyone knows if there is a CPt code for
wound care/dressing change     
Example:  Pt comes into office has open wound   Physician cleans the wound and dresses
wound with 4x4  then pt comes back following week has wound cleaned and dr places
new dressing  (Wound is not debrided)     I think proper CPT would be just a low level
E&M but wasnt sure any help would be greatly appreciated   Thank You!
Debbie, CPC


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jun 20, 2013)

Is this a surgical wound?


----------



## bonniem (Feb 19, 2014)

I have this same question in regards to wound dressing changes.  Doctor is taking much time with wounds, they are not surgical wounds, they are statis ulcers.


----------

